

Making Of X-Type, a fast mobile HTML5 Game - phoboslab
http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2012/06/x-type-making-of

======
biiiju
This game is runs really smoothly on my iPhone 4s. I never thought that a html
5 game would run this well on a handheld device! I wonder if this poses a
threat to the closed apple ecosystem as the mobile browser evolves. I wouldn't
mind using an html5 app that runs this smoothly.

------
paintAcquaint
This thing's unplayable on my iPhone4. Welcome to the fragmented world of
HTML5. Runs perfectly fine though on my i7 2.8ghz desktop rig.

~~~
chc
It runs smooth as butter on my three-year-old 3GS. Smoother than a lot of
websites, actually. Are you perhaps using a third-party browser or something?
Because otherwise, unless there was a serious regression with the iPhone 4, I
think something's wrong with your phone.

~~~
geoffb
It could be due to the retina display. iPhone4 has double the resolution of
3GS. Drawing 960x640 pixels vs 480x320 in canvas is going to have some
noticeable impact.

~~~
jmck
my iPhone4 gets ~60fps in Safari, using iOS 5.1.1 (latest).

------
nviarnes
I have been using Impact to make little hobby games for a while now. It's a
fantastic engine.

Cool demo Dominic!

------
james33
Very cool little game, quite fun! This really shows off the capabilities we
already have with HTML5 on mobile, and desktop for that matter.

